# Lake Livingston Fish Display



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking for someone, preferably with a public location or business in the Livingston area, who would like to display the subject fish taken by myself from Livingston (the sign stays w/wife:bluefish. 

I would like to retain ownership, at least initially and expect zero compensation in return, but require only that the fish be shown to the public...a public that sometimes doesn't realize what a terrific fishery we have here. 

If you are interested or know someone who is interested, send me your proposal. Thanks.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome fish! I think they would look cool in the office at the state park. I'm sure any of the marinas would love to have them as well


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice looing display. When you get the set complete for Ouachita I know the perfect place. Good luck next week the fishing has been hit or miss this week need some warmer weather.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded. 

For now, the Livingston fish will be displayed at the new Beacon Bay Food Mart...but may rotate them to other locations later. 

Go by and tell Manny and Tanya hello. They have about everything you need for an enjoyable fishing trip out of beautiful Beacon Bay.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are some nice mounts! I meant to get by there Friday, but remembered 10 minutes the other way with my boat  I will make it by there next time! I wanna see what that 16lb Striper & 4lb white look like in person!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I will check them out this weekend.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Just checked them out and they look Awesome. Very nice fish and mounts.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I purposely stopped by just to see these mounts recently. The hybrid and the white really were great in my opinion. I don't mean anything against the striper, it was great too, but that white was big.

Question though: Is it smart to have them so low that someone could knock them down accidently? The striper is safe, but hybrid and white are not.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do you want public to realize that we have a terrific fishery here? You want it to be spoiled?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and heads-up Donald. I'll mention that to them.


That white is the largest I've ever seen. Chris (LLA) had one on Tawakoni a couple years ago that was close but not as large. If they all were that size, white bass fishing would be a different game. Interestingly, that fish was caught in June 2012, out on banana while striper fishing...not a river spawner.


----------

